# Pain relief for in-foal mare



## Donkeymad (25 October 2008)

Hi guys, I don't post in here very often, but know how great you all are.
Could anyone please advise me of any pain relief medication - over-the counter - that can be safely used in an in-foal mare.
My mare is four months infoal and has already had 10 days on Bute a month ago. She now requires something again and I am a little worried at giving her so much bute.

Thank you in anticipation for any advice.


----------



## JanetGeorge (25 October 2008)

DON'T touch things like NoBute etc for an in-foal mare!!  What sort of issue does she have that requires relief??  Bute is relatively 'safe' for in-foal mares, although less of ANY drug is better than more for pregnant mares.


----------



## clair (25 October 2008)

Don't want to contradict as i know Janet has many more years experiance than me. I had the vet to my stallion and discuss an issue with one of my mares, she advised me to use no pain relief until into the third trimester and then only if adsolutly nessacary. Rest only until foaled and then they would be able to investigate the problem further.

I personally wouldn't medicate an in foal mare unless absolutly nessacary, but then wouldn't medicate myself when i was pregnant either....lol


----------



## Donkeymad (25 October 2008)

She has a hoof abscess again, and is in real pain, it couldn't quite be opened, so is being tubbed for as long as necessary. Obviously this leaves her in pain.  We give our cob Bute Free but I am aware that in-foal mares should not have it. Maybe I should just stick with the bute.


----------



## JanetGeorge (25 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
She has a hoof abscess again, and is in real pain, it couldn't quite be opened, so is being tubbed for as long as necessary. Obviously this leaves her in pain.  We give our cob Bute Free but I am aware that in-foal mares should not have it. Maybe I should just stick with the bute. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've seen some pretty bad abcesses - and when I HAVE tried bute to relieve pain, it appears to make NO difference.  And I've never seen one that couldn't be improved 100% in 2 days by tubbing AND poulticing (tub for 10 minutes in hot, salty water, then poultice with Animalintex or similar. Repeat at LEAST daily - ideally twice a day until it bursts.)  Although she may appear very lame, it will only be when she has to walk.  Standing still, she will rest it and avoid pain so make sure her hay/feed/water are close together so she doesn't HAVE to walk much.


----------



## clair (26 October 2008)

Hummm I'm with Janet on this one, my mare although seems to have made a miraculas recovery was thought to have fractured her leg or torn all the ligaments in her leg that bady that the vet was talking that we would get her through to foal safely and would then have to look at options..........and still advised no bute..........rest and good fod seem to have done the trick but it was looking pretty serious.


----------



## ColourFan (26 October 2008)

For the abcess you migh try green clay ... tends to 'suck' the abcess more swiftly to the open ... works a dream for cleaning out pus and other nasties!!

With respect to pain relief for a pregnant mare ... I too am of the opinion that nothing is beter than something.   However, pain can cause abortion so you do want to watch this.   I have used 'Traumeel' on a pregnant mare with no adverse effects.  You can get it in a liquid or tablet form and can be bought (or ordered) from your chemist ... at least it can in Belgium.


----------



## meandmyself (26 October 2008)

Have you asked your vet what they would recomend?


----------



## Donkeymad (27 October 2008)

Thankyou JanetGeorge. I find the same thing, but just hope/assume that it takes the edge off what must be an awful amount of pain. I do hot tub twice daily and poultice.

Bute is what my temporary vet has advised (usual vet on holiday)

Thank you for all your responses.


----------

